# KHS Flite 700. Is it a good bike?



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

I went to my lbs and saw the KHS Flite 700, it looks like it is of good quality, but I have never heard of KHS. Does anyone own a KHS bike? If you do, are they good bikes?


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

I own two KHS bikes, and they have been great. KHS is one of only several Taiwan based bike makers that have their own factory. Their US office is in So. CA and they have promptly responded to my questions.


----------



## upstatesspdr (Jun 16, 2006)

Khs is good stuff for the $$, I had a warranty job and their cust. service took care of me with no questions asked .


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

I personally have the Flight 300. Even though it's a Tiagra/Sora level regarding the components I've ridden a few thousand miles on it and it's been great.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

I've had a flite 700 for a couple years. It's very different from the one in the shop you saw based on recent changes to the model I think. Mine's been solid, reasonably light, and pretty comfortable. I've got a couple thousand miles on it without any issues but recently upgraded to a bianchi for my main bike. KHS is a very generous sponsor to our collegiate cycling team and all the guys I know who ride them (including some 07 models) are very happy with them.


----------



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks, it's good to know that they are a good company before I pay big $$$.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*you might want to enquire...*

about the problems associated with 2003 Flite 700 models...I have one (now converted into a TT bike) of which I've cracked the frame on 3 times. All were warrantied, but apparently the 2003 models were welded incorrectly around the drive side chain stay resulting in weakened joints and cracked tubes. I heard this was prevalent in the Flite 2000 models also. Depending on your usage, the bike is or isn't very good. if you're climbing and/or racing a lot, expect a LOT of BB movement as that area is typically quite soft in the KHS. this might be remedied in the current versions, but that's just my experience..
other than that, they're your typical aluminum bike...


----------



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to do alot of riding this summer (some races and training rides all summer) so I need a reliable bike. Hearing of the problems with the frame makes me wary of buying the khs, but I am looking at an '06 model, so they have had alot of time to fix any major problems since '03. It has a tiagra front derailleur and shifters with an ultegra rear derailleur, but I could pay 50$ more to get a Trek 1500 with all 105 components. Which one looks best?


----------



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

These are the specs for the KHS Flite 700-
Frame- 
Alloy 6061 Double Butted w/curved carbon wishbone 
seat stays, replaceable derailleur hanger 
Fork- Carbon w/Alloy steerer 
Headset- FSA Orbit IS-2 Integrated 
Rims- Shimano R500
Front Derailleur- Shimano Tiagra 
Rear Derailleur- Shimano Ultegra 
Shifters- Shimano Tiagra 
Chain- KMC Z9000 
Crankset- Alloy Forged 50/34 w/alloy CNC ring 
Bottom Bracket- ISIS spline, Sealed cartridge 
Cassette- SRAM PG950 11-26, 9 Speed 
Pedals- Wellgo clipless 
Seatpost- Alloy Micro-adjust 
Saddle- San Marco Ponza Lux 
Handlebar- Alloy 31.8 O/S 
Stem- Alloy 3D Forged, 31.8 O/S 
Tape- Padded Tape 
Brake Levers- Shimano Tiagra 
Brakes- Tektro dual pivot 
Color Flat Black, Flat Dirty Titanium 
Frame Size S, M, L, XL, XXL


----------



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

And these are the specs for the Trek 1500-
*Frameset* 
Sizes 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 63cm 
Frame- Alpha SLR Aluminum 
Fork- Bontrager Approved, carbon 
*Wheels *
Wheels- Bontrager Select 
Tires- Bontrager Race Lite, 700x25c 
*Drivetrain* 
Shifters- Shimano 105 STI, 9 speed 
Front Derailleur- Shimano 105 
Rear Derailleur- Shimano 105 
Crank- Shimano 105 53/39 or 52/42/30 
Cassette- Shimano HG50, 12-25, 9 speed 
Pedals- Alloy/nylon road w/clips and straps 
*Components* 
Saddle- Bontrager Race Basic Lux 
Seat Post- Bontrager Carbon 
Handlebars- Bontrager Select, 31.8mm 
Stem- Bontrager Select, 17 degree, 31.8mm 
Headset- Aheadset w/semi-cartridge bearings, semi-integrated, sealed, alloy 
Brakeset- Alloy dual pivot w/Shimano 105 STI


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

Both are good bikes. I would pay the extra $50 to get the 105 equiped bike.


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

For $50 more get the Trek. The components are just that much better. By far more $50 worth better. The KHS would still be a great bike and hold up just fine but you might as well get the most you can for your money.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*if the Trek fits you...*

I would personally go that direction...like I said, KHS may have remedied the problem of the 2003 models...also, something that often gets overlooked by new buyers...
what is the warranty of the KHS vs. Trek? KHS I think is one year...I would assume Trek to be longer...which is important if you're a new rider and expect to be getting stronger on the bike (ie. you'll be applying more force into the frame). 

take them both out for a ride and see which feels more solid in the BB area...check out the warranty....but I have to admit the 105 components on the Trek are a good selling point.


----------



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

I will probably get the trek. I just wish it came stock with a compact double, but it will only take 100$ or so to change, so no big deal.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

For less than $100 you can get a 12-27 casette and a 38 tooth ring for the front and get your gearing about as low as a compact with 34 front 25 rear on it.


----------



## Cyclist4 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ya, that sounds good, I'll have to look and see what my LBS has next time I go.


----------



## Yanner (Mar 24, 2007)

I've had the 2007 Flite 700 for 3 weeks now and I'm happy with my purchase. The bike does have some weak points (seat, seatpost, stem, handlebars), but if its fits you well as well as your budget, I certianly don't think you'd be making a bad purchase.

Bahueh: How quickly did these frame failures occur? I'm a 220lbs mountain biker who packs a lot of leg power, so if this bikes survives me, it should survive anybody. TIme will tell.

Cheers


----------

